# ebidama shrimp food test. they are all crazy with this food



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

first of all, thanks to james for the ebidama food. just want to promote his ebidama products the shrimps really like it. 
here they are eating


----------



## jamesren (Aug 27, 2008)

Sure they love it. In fact Mr. Shirakura is so famous in Asia. And his shrimp food is NO1 choise for shrimps breeders.
“Minima Breeder Shirakura is a true shrimp breeder and “Japan’s first professional Red Bee Shrimp shop” was opened. The development of shrimp farming supplies mania still continues and has become more reliable. Shirakura has been working a one of the the shrimp industry “pioneers”.


----------

